# My pathetic attempt at a double topknot...



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

...went horribly wrong. But Nikki is cute anyway, even if her mama can't quite get it right yet.

View attachment 87636
!


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Awww... I like your attempt at doubles, they kinda look like my attempt at doubles. I think Nikki pulls off the lopsided beautifully!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, I see one - I think!!!! Niki is adorable!!! Love that baby's face!!! :wub: And, you did way better than I would ever dream of doing! 

Linda


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Keep practicing Suzan.......One is just a little lower than the other but Nikki is a little beauty and she pulls it off just fine!!! She doesn't know it but there is a big change coming in her little life!! I hope she falls in love with that baby immediately........would be so great for you!!!!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

hahahahahahahaha!! this is sooo cute! she's looks like she loves you anyways  i think this is a funny picture because her face explains it all


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!!! Too funny Suzan!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Well, she (Nikki) is adorable...but I'll be blunt. Keep practicing! lol You know what they say...A mistake is not a failure until you refuse to correct it! (This is all said in the tone of a joke!) :innocent:
I love the pic!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Alice Ana said:


> hahahahahahahaha!! this is sooo cute! she's looks like she loves you anyways  i think this is a funny picture because her face explains it all


I was thinking the same thing. She looks so cute :wub::wub: but also like she's thinking, "All that work and mom didn't get it quite right. I bet she'll want to do it again." Practicing before #2 comes??? I'm in awe of anyone who can do any topknot. Not happening in my house.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Ahahahaha!!! Nikki looks soooo darling with her HAIR-DO!!! :wub::wub: I'll try it on Casanova next time and we can compare which one looks more drunk. Hee hee!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley:She's adorable! And that expression is one of pure love and encouragement for her mommy. She knows mommy will get it right with enough practice.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe! Nikki!! You still look adorable to me! :wub: 

and you know what they say, practice makes perfect!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

gosh I love her little sweet face! She really does look like a loving baby. I think your attempt is good! She looks great.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww, nice try and Nikki looks adorable


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, I'll keep trying! She was looking at me like that because I had one of her treats in my mouth, trying to get her to look at me!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Nikki looks adorable no matter what, what a beautiful girl you have there.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love doubles! I do the pig tails a lot and still don't have it down. 
Nikki looks adorable.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I have given up on top knots.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think Nikki is saying "isn't one topknot enough??"  She's cute either way.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

LOL, keep trying,you'll fiqure it out. I have a difficult time getting them even too. Nikki looks adorable just the same.:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwh I could just kiss that face ^_^ 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, you are all very kind. She HATES when I work on her topknot. That's what I get for keeping her head hair short for 2 years....


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

lol that's about what my topknots look like, and I am trying to show them....sigh lol we can both keep practicing.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

too cute !!!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

:wub::wub: She's adorable.....with or without a top knot:thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love it! I like the messy look -then when she plays you won' t be upset that they are no longer perfect.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Nikki looks way too cute with her topknot! 
I know what you mean, Sue! If I want to make the double topknots, Ullana looks the same, :HistericalSmiley:!
I think we both should keep practicing! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Myah's mom (May 19, 2010)

I love her beautiful face. good job!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

She has a single topknot today, lol.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Awww, I think she looks adorable! Doubles are always tricky, but I love the piggy tails look! :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

too cute :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's a very good attempt at 'double knots" somewhere near the top... and one cute puppy!


----------

